# Found in Australia bottles



## Boondocker (Apr 9, 2020)

1870's-1880's bottles


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 9, 2020)

1850's gold rush bottles.

I find photographing bottles challenging.  Sorry the photos don't do the bottles justice.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 10, 2020)

Those are great - love the bitters


----------

